# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Standard bricklayer rates

## encino_

Does anyone have an idea what a standard rate for bricklaying would be? 
I need a small job, just a simple 7m long x 3m high wall.. For a bricklayer it's a simple job, the only thing that would slow them down is that it's on the boundary and the frame is up, so they have to lay it through the frame. No big deal though.
I already have the bricks, and am amazed at some of the quotes just for the labour. It's about 1000 bricks or so, I reckon they'll be done in a day, and that's what most of them have said. 
I've had absurd quotes. Possibly because it's a small job.
I even offered to pay cash off the books, but still the quotes are ridiculous. 
So, what's a fair price per hour, per day or per bricks or whatever?
Should I just concede defeat and pay the price, or keep looking around. I'm tempted to give it a go myself, but can't justify it, because it will take me much longer than a day. 
Cheers.

----------


## Master Splinter

Last time I looked at the non mates rates for bricks, it worked out that I'd be paying about $2.00 per brick (includes cost of cheap bricks).  A lot of the more itinerant (read 'able to move interstate') tradies have gone up to Qld. 
It can also depend on how attractive you make it as a one day job - is it all there (footings, sand) ready to go, or do you need them to arrange excavations and concrete and reinforcing...this takes a bit of the shine out of a cash job.

----------


## echnidna

sounds like the rate you need to pay is the rate asked by the brickie.
I imagine most wouldn't want it coz of stuffing around laying bricks through the frame. Sounds like a real prawn of a job.

----------


## Sturdee

> sounds like the rate you need to pay is the rate asked by the brickie.
> I imagine most wouldn't want it coz of stuffing around laying bricks through the frame. Sounds like a real prawn of a job.

  Can you get access through the neighbours side as this would make it more of an appealing job. Even if you have to make good any damage it would be cheaper than having to get someone lay it through the frame. 
Why does it sound like a stuffed up ownersbuilder's job.:confused:   
Peter.

----------


## Terry1

Hello encino.I am a bricklayer by trade and the rates per 1000 bricks here in Wagga Wagga are around 80cents per brick($800 per 1000)plus extras.Actually the job you are describing doesn't sound too attractive to me either as it is not all that easy going laying bricks overhand through a timber stud frame with the noggins etc in your way.I'm sure someone will do it but they will want to earn what they normally do for a day's work I would think.

----------


## Tools

How are you going to get the sisalation on to the stud wall? 
Tools

----------


## DanM

does the outside of the brickwall have to be cleaned and raked,  which goes back to the above question can u get access from the nieghbors yard.

----------


## encino_

Thanks for the replies. 
Footings are all down, all it needs is someone to stick the bricks on top.. hopefully in a fairly straight manner  :Biggrin: 
It doesn't need to be cleaned next to the fence, only for the 60cms or so that sticks above the fence, but the neighbours will allow access for that.. they just don't want to pull the fence down. The carpenter insisted on having the frame up first because it was pre-fab and he didn't want to muck around with matching the frames in with the ties.  
I guess I'm in the wrong profession Terry!... $800 for a day's work (cash in hand) sounds bloody good to me. Maybe I should do an apprenticeship.

----------


## ozwinner

I can do it on Tuesday for you. 
$4000 cash, half up front. 
I have 3 blokes on stand by.
Let me know and I will PM you my phone number. 
Owwwhh, and I will supply cement in that price too. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## DanM

This is not a job u can price per brick, to get it done in a day u will need 2 blokes and they will supply the combo and wall ties.  So $800 is quite a resonable price!

----------


## encino_

> I can do it on Tuesday for you. 
> $4000 cash, half up front. 
> I have 3 blokes on stand by.
> Let me know and I will PM you my phone number. 
> Owwwhh, and I will supply cement in that price too. 
> Al

  Haha thanks, for that price I'd hope you'd also supply a plasma TV.

----------


## Terry1

Actually encino you wouldn't make anything like that sort of money doing a job like yours.I know everybody (not other bricklayers)seems to think that 1000 bricks a day per man is normal going.Of course they forget that to achive anything like this you probably have set up the previous day (no pay)and have a labourer to pay and  the normal "hidden" costs such as insurance ,worker's comp ,tools,vehicles etc etc.Alot of us still work legal and include these costs in our margin.Maybe a fair bit of money does pass through our hands but the end result is about average I reckon.I think the ideal situation would be to get someone to do  the job on the hour and you labour on him,that would give you some insight into the job and should get it done at a reasonable price.
                         Regards

----------


## Wood Butcher

> Haha thanks, for that price I'd hope you'd also supply a plasma TV.

  Somehow, I don't think that Al is joking. I've worked as a brickies labourer before and the job that you are describing sounds like a lot of work, both to do and to setup, more that one day. 3m high, are you going to pay for the hire and erection of scaffold. That would have to be done to be able to reach to top courses.

----------


## ozwinner

> Somehow, I don't think that Al is joking. .

  Im not. 
I think you will have trouble actualy getting someone to do a crappy little job like that. 
Laying through studs is a pain, maybe you should ask the chippy to pay the brickie seeing as how the chippie done the job the easiest way out for himself. 
Good luck with it though. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## ThePope

Do yourself a favour encino, if at all possible pop the frame out so the brickie can get in there first. As it is it's a s.hit of a job which explains the quotes you're getting. 
or make a offer to the neighbours too good to refuse to get the fence out of the way.

----------


## DanM

The brick work has to be tied into the timber frame,  using wall ties which are nailed onto the studs and bent at a right angle and layed in the bed joint.  This is basic brick veneer construction taught at trade schools around Australia.  The Frame always goes up first whether it is easy for the bricky or not.

----------


## ozwinner

> The brick work has to be tied into the timber frame, using wall ties which are nailed onto the studs and bent at a right angle and layed in the bed joint. This is basic brick veneer construction taught at trade schools around Australia. The Frame always goes up first whether it is easy for the bricky or not.

  But, there is always more than one way to skin a cat (wheres Wongo).  :Tongue:  
The ties can be put in after, drill, nail, grout. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## vsquizz

> The brick work has to be tied into the timber frame, using wall ties which are nailed onto the studs and bent at a right angle and layed in the bed joint. This is basic brick veneer construction taught at trade schools around Australia. The Frame always goes up first whether it is easy for the bricky or not.

  Wow...did you learn that at a Bunnings lady's DIY night?

----------


## Terry1

Couldn't they have left the frame down until the bricklayers were finished and then working off the frame measurements placed twisted veneer ties(side fixing)in?Twisted ties are still available here and were all we used once.The council inspectors liked them also as they could see the ties go in,but these days we use face fixing ties  (all houses are insulated)and are trusted to screw the ties in.
                         Terry

----------


## ThePope

> The Frame always goes up first whether it is easy for the bricky or not.

  umm no...
Applying a first in best dressed mentality is not a particularly smart way to build so you do what each particular job requires, in this case frame up last is the best choice. Is not that unusual to have to use this method. 
I'm pulling the frame down for ya Al, least you can do is put the damn veneer ties in to suit the studs as you go  :Smilie:

----------


## journeyman Mick

Okay, here's a left field answer, how about pulling the lot down and replacing it with a wall in 200 series besser block. You could build it right on the boundary and core fill it so it would meet fire ratings. :Biggrin:   
Mick

----------

